# Does the job, except dust collection



## rejo55 (Apr 5, 2012)

I've had one for about three years and, like you, have found the dust collection leaves a lot to be desired. The only other fault I have found, which you probably haven't discovered, is that the table mounts are pretty flimsy and you have to be VERY careful when sanding something thick or the sides of the work will not be at ninety degrees to the face of the piece. For that reason I believe I would give it three stars, at most.

Have a good'un


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Based upon the picture, it looks like the table for the belt is really high up which seems to make almost half the belt unusable. Is the position adjustable or is it at least easy to remove to get it out of the way for longer pieces? This is one of the reasons I decided to build my own belt sander. Dust collection on my shop built sander works pretty well with a shop vac attached so based upon my experience it seems like they should have been able to get that to work better,


----------



## whope (Sep 15, 2011)

Generally, I use the Rigid sander for most tasks.

Lazyman, the belt lays flat. Here's a photo of my chopstick sanding setup and dust from an hour or so of sanding. Some of the dust, such as that on top of the machine is because the wood block is diverting the dust off the belt.


----------

